# Sigma Machinery Knee Mill?



## christiaan (Nov 1, 2020)

Hey everyone, searching the HM forums for Sigma Machinery turned up very little, has anyone had any experience with their knee mill?  There's one pretty close to me, and they seem to be giving it away:









						Bridgeport Style Mill   | eBay
					

<p>Bridgeport Style Mill</p><p>Nice power feed on the table</p><p>Has a DRO and scales but it does not appear to work</p>



					www.ebay.com
				




Thanks in advance for any insight!


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 1, 2020)

Sigma is probably the importer, not the manufacturer. $1600 could be a good deal or not depending on condition, if it's close by you should inquire about inspecting it under power.

John


----------



## christiaan (Nov 1, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> Sigma is probably the importer, not the manufacturer. $1600 could be a good deal or not depending on condition, if it's close by you should inquire about inspecting it under power.
> 
> John


For sure, the motor is made by Jih Chin Electric Machinery Co., Ltd out of Taiwan.  I cannot however find any reference to Sigma Machinery Inc. out of Carlstadt New Jersey.  I haven't been able to find any current web properties that seem to market/sell knee mills under that name.  This is probably a nightmare from a replacement parts perspective...


----------



## Nutfarmer (Nov 1, 2020)

Some copies are close enough that replacement parts for a Bridgeport will work,but you never know


----------



## addertooth (Nov 3, 2020)

I am always jealous of you folks from the East, North-East, and Coastal West part of the country.   There are such great finds of used equipment in those areas.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 3, 2020)

I'd guess most of the Bridgeport clones can use generic replacement parts. What motivation would the folks copying them have to make any changes from the original design?

Maybe someone with experience can comment but if it looks like a Bridgeport I personally wouldn't be afraid of not being able to get parts.


John


----------

